# Being passed over for employment



## stryker (Jul 21, 2009)

I am 26 years old, I am currently trying to become a Police Officer. On the last Civil Service exam I was ranked number 8, on my previouse home town list. I was then informed that a background check would be conducted, and it was. I had a non formal interview in which I answered all questions to the best of my ability. I had made it clear to the two Police Officers who were conducting the interview that I was in the process of buyin a new home in the nieghboring town which is within 15 miles. I know that my background is clean, not even a speeding ticket. My question is why was it, then, I was passed over for employment? I know you have to take my word for it when I say my background is clean. All thoughts on how to make myself a more presentable candidate for future employment would be very much appreciated.

Thank you to all the men and women who serve our community,

Stryker


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

It's a long shot, but, I know my dept. has started the interview process just to suddenly face layoffs. Did they give you a definite "no" or just no answer yet? If you're being truthful about the background then I wish you luck. You're still going to be eligible for quite some time, hang in there.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparently they thought the other canidates were more qualified. Do you have veterans status? Sometimes someone just 'stands out'....Keep trying.


----------



## wlct (Oct 17, 2008)

Why don't you appeal the decision to civil service?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

do you have any military time(can I assume by your screen name that you were/are an 11 bang bang in a stryker brig. ), any aux time, any volunteer work in the communitty. do you know anyone on the force? have you done anything to make you stand out? a clean background isn't always an guarantee in. Dept's are hardly hiring in New England. how many people was the department you interviewed with hiring, was it f/t or p/t? if it was f/t then they might have taken a lat transfer. like you said there was atleast 7 people ahead of you and they can still hire a person highr on the list. learning how to answer those interview questions can be tricking if you don't learn what to say, or if you back pedal or change answers etc etc. stay the course, you'll get there. keep i mind- "if you wanna be a cop in mass, then move to florida"


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

hmmmm Lets see if I remember how this story played out.... Got passed over and the job went to the SGTs son... who never made it through the probationary period. Karma at its best. The way I see it... Any department who would rather hire a friend than the best qualified applicant is not a team I would want to play on. Shortcuts are what gets people hurt. 

Dont stop applying! You may want to expand your search by looking at Federal or Out of state jobs. Right now, you are a good applicant. You need to make yourself a stand-out applicant. Try to get some sort of experience or relevant certifications that can put you up a notch on the next guy. I'm not talking mall security. Work on trying to get yourself into a reserve academy, some first responder training, your LTC out of the way etc. I've also noticed more aux teams reappearing.

Most importantly, spend some time reading the threads on here. This site is a wealth of knowledge. Thats why you joined, right? You will learn more about getting on the job in a few hours of reading threads than you would doing anything else. 

Many of the guys on here applied several times prior to being hired. One of my Academy instructors told us, "As tough as it is, Getting on the job is the easiest part of being an officer."


----------



## stryker (Jul 21, 2009)

The Police Department sent me a thank you but no thank you letter, about a month later they sent me another civil service card asking if I still wanted to be a Police Officer in the community. Of course I went back down to the station, and signed the "Yes I will accept employment" list. Not three days later did I get yet another thank you but no thank you letter. The reason they gave me for that was, because I had already filed for employment and was no longer eligle. 
My only military experience was in college. WPI ARMY R.O.T.C. So in other words no, I do not have military expeirence. 
I have to be honest, I thought they might have been screwing with me at that point. This was for a P/T postion with the potential of becoming F/T, but , as many of you might understand I didn't care if they stuck me behind a desk for 6 months to a year. It was going to be a job as a Police Officer, something I've always wanted.
Thank You again for keeping our streets safe

stryker


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Stryker,

First, any P/T positions will have a nepotism and patronage so don't get too discouraged. As the previous posts have said make yourself more employable. Learn from every interview and then work on your shortcomings. As many prior threads have been posted your best bet may be out of state, but never stop trying if its what you want. Good luck.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't get too discouraged. I got passed over a bunch of times as they hired every conceivable relative, college buddy, or someone somebody knew 20 years ago. It is enjoyable to watch some of these folks get themselves canned down the road, especially if you've since gotten on.


----------



## stryker (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank You all very much for your encouragement.


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

Most people who are working now got passed over at one time. I agree getting the part-time academy behind you is a good first step to get yourself in the door. I would also suggest finding a related job that puts you into contact with officers from that department and not make a fool of your self. Hospital security is a good one stay away from uniformed security at Target or the Mall. Civy loss prevention is also a good place to stop.


----------

